# [EVDL] Looking for a manual for Shenzen Greatland Electric controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I took a chance and bought a motor and controller from Shenzen Greatland 
Electrics company. The motor is GLMP25L1 (40kw continuous, 80kw peak). 
The controller is GLCP7024L11. Both are liquid cooled, and seem quite 
suitable for my Porsche 914.

However, I've run into a snag - the "manual" only details how to hook up 
one of the 3 connectors of the controller. I've sent email to the 
company (a qq.com email, similar to AOL), but haven't heard anything.

Is anyone aware of a real manual for this controller?

Thanks for any hints!
Peter

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have no experience with this controller but looking at this picture:
http://en.glelec.com/cps/&productId=3D77cb016d-c8a4-431d-8ae6-fecb317ee74b&=
comp_stats=3Dcomp-FrontProducts_list01-1287536072601.html

The terminals labeled + and - obviously goes to the battery. U, V & W
goes to the motor, the order is not terribly important, if it spins
backwards or not at all, swap two of he UVW connections.



On Tue, May 3, 2011 at 9:51 AM, Peter C. Thompson <[email protected]> w=
rote:
> Hi Folks,
>
> I took a chance and bought a motor and controller from Shenzen Greatland
> Electrics company. The motor is GLMP25L1 (40kw continuous, 80kw peak).
> The controller is GLCP7024L11. Both are liquid cooled, and seem quite
> suitable for my Porsche 914.
>
> However, I've run into a snag - the "manual" only details how to hook up
> one of the 3 connectors of the controller. I've sent email to the
> company (a qq.com email, similar to AOL), but haven't heard anything.
>
> Is anyone aware of a real manual for this controller?
>
> Thanks for any hints!
> Peter
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



-- =

www.electric-lemon.com

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Peter!

Yeah, the power markings are very clear - fortunately. However, there 
are two multi-wire connectors that are completely undocumented. One of 
those is the serial communication to the controller. I don't know what 
the other is. (The third is for the various relays and pedal connections).

Cheers
Peter

On 5/3/2011 10:16 AM, Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> I have no experience with this controller but looking at this picture:
> http://en.glelec.com/cps/&productId=77cb016d-c8a4-431d-8ae6-fecb317ee74b&comp_stats=comp-FrontProducts_list01-1287536072601.html
>
> The terminals labeled + and - obviously goes to the battery. U, V& W
> goes to the motor, the order is not terribly important, if it spins
> backwards or not at all, swap two of he UVW connections.
>
>
>
>


> Peter C. Thompson<[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Hi Folks,
> >>
> >> I took a chance and bought a motor and controller from Shenzen Greatland
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fortunately for me, I have friends in China, so I got one of them to 
call the factory and get the manual. Oddly, the factory told him that 
they don't sell to the US - so how did I end up with one? 

If anyone else wants a copy of the manual, I'd be happy to share.

Cheers,
Peter

On 5/3/2011 10:29 AM, Peter C. Thompson wrote:
> Thanks Peter!
>
> Yeah, the power markings are very clear - fortunately. However, there
> are two multi-wire connectors that are completely undocumented. One of
> those is the serial communication to the controller. I don't know what
> the other is. (The third is for the various relays and pedal connections).
>
> Cheers
> Peter
>
> On 5/3/2011 10:16 AM, Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
>> I have no experience with this controller but looking at this picture:
>> http://en.glelec.com/cps/&productId=77cb016d-c8a4-431d-8ae6-fecb317ee74b&comp_stats=comp-FrontProducts_list01-1287536072601.html
>>
>> The terminals labeled + and - obviously goes to the battery. U, V& W
>> goes to the motor, the order is not terribly important, if it spins
>> backwards or not at all, swap two of he UVW connections.
>>
>>
>>
>>


> Peter C. Thompson<[email protected]> wrote:
> >>> Hi Folks,
> >>>
> >>> I took a chance and bought a motor and controller from Shenzen Greatland
> ...


----------



## TomD (Jul 22, 2021)

EVDL List said:


> Fortunately for me, I have friends in China, so I got one of them to
> call the factory and get the manual. Oddly, the factory told him that
> they don't sell to the US - so how did I end up with one?
> 
> ...


I'd like a copy of the manual for the Greatland controller. Thanks, TomD


----------



## Nelson del rosario (12 mo ago)

EVDL List said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I took a chance and bought a motor and controller from Shenzen Greatland
> Electrics company. The motor is GLMP25L1 (40kw continuous, 80kw peak).
> ...


Dit you manage to get the manual ??


----------



## Capt Bill (10 mo ago)

TomD said:


> I'd like a copy of the manual for the Greatland controller. Thanks, TomD


Re: Manual for "motor and controller from Shenzen Greatland Electrics company. The motor is GLMP25L1 (40kw continuous, 80kw peak). The controller is GLCP7024L11. Both are liquid cooled, and seem quite suitable for my Porsche 914." ...* I would love to read a copy of that manual for the personal education value. *Seeing this thread is from 2011; Wondering: How is did that car conversion project turn out (I search for it in this forum) ? Being new to this forum, an Exploring option for private one to one contact (like available on the DIYSolarForum I am also involved with) ... I am wondering *what might be the best way to get copy of your manual*, if still available.


----------

